# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  VolcanoBox MerapiTool1.3.6-The Excelllence-Added Reset Gmail(FRP)-Bin to Factory File

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox MerapiTool V1.3.6*  * What's new:*  *Added Clear Gmail Lock ( FRP )* * For Almost all MTK ( NON Protected )* * Open Merapi**Click on Android Lock**Click on Reset Gmail Lock (USB)*    *Added Full Support of MTK6580  For*  * Read Flash, Write Flash, Format etc.*   * World's 1st Added More New Cpu for Bin File to Factory File Splitter* * MTK6572**MTK6582**MTK6577**MTK6573**MTK6575**MTK6580**MTK6752* * Open Merapi**Click on Factory Tool**Then split Flash File*  *Beta Test Reports 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Want to Buy Pack1 *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Important Notice !!*   *This is Update you have to Extract into MerapiTool V1.3.2 Folder !!* *Make sure your ANTIVIRUS is Closed !!*    *Download Area*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries
WhatsApp +92-333-468-4812
Skype: Faisal_Computer

----------


## ميمون20

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------

